# Lower Mainland, BC, Canada



## sfgiants (Feb 8, 2002)

Hello, I am looking for a few players for a game I am dm'ing right now. We are all over 20 years old and it is a fun group. I am an experienced dm. If interested just drop me a line at sfgiants66@hotmail.com


----------



## sfgiants (Mar 14, 2002)

Still looking, I would even be interested in playing a bit...


----------

